# Make the Egyptian pound strong



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you know that the suez canal authority is being lobbied to make the EGP the official currency of the canal? Only nine currencie are legal tender for your canal bill. Making the EGP the official current would help make the pound stronger.



Ffun fact. The top three kingside through the canal are
Panama. Liberia and the Marshall Islands.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did you know that the suez canal authority is being lobbied to make the EGP the official currency of the canal? Only nine currencie are legal tender for your canal bill. Making the EGP the official current would help make the pound stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A strong currency is always a double edged sword: good for imports, bad for exports. And especially bad for the tourism sector when they need to attract as much business as possible. 

On the other hand, given the rising food prices e.g. wheat, I guess the priority is to feed the masses before they riot again.

Whoever takes over as next government they have their job cut out, I really don't envy them at all


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the issue, but they explained it a lot better than me 

Egypt pound under pressure to weaken - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------

